# ka24e timing chain cheat



## PoPLiquidLogic (Feb 8, 2006)

I know I've read on here or somewhere about a way to replace the timing chain guides with out taking the whole front of the motor apart. something about there's a way to do it by just pulling the valve cover and the oil pan and using certain wrenches to get the bolts off. Anybody know where this is or know hot to do it?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would pull the front cover so I could replace the o-rings, crank seal and re-silicone it....
just so I wouldnt have to worry about it leaking...
but thats me..


----------



## slasher (Jan 20, 2006)

you can INSPECT the guides w/o taking off the front cover, but you need to take the front cover off if you want to replace them. no way around it.


----------

